# DirectTV SHutting off MPEG2 in Los Angeles Tomorrow?



## NeedTivoHelp (Nov 22, 2005)

Hi all, I just called Directv on another matter and asked about buying an HD Tivo. The rep on the phone in their retention department (who sounded knowledgeable and put me on hold several times) claims that as of tomorrow, they will be shutting off MPEG2 broadcasts of local channels in Los Angeles and therefore local channel would not work on the HD Tivo. Does anyone else have knowledge of this or if this is beign read tomorrow, can you confirm this has happened? Every time I call DIrectv I get someone else who has a different story. Just last week when I was going to purchase the HD Tivo at Best Buy they assured me that in Los Angeles they would be broadcasting in MPEG2 locally for years to come.

If this is true, would you say I am better off getting an OTA antenna (I am 35 miles from most stations this way) or better to get an MPEG4 REceiver only and hook it up to my garden variety DTV Tivo (and yes I know I could not record in HD). Just wondering igf I am forced to go this route if the OTA antenna works seemlessly with DirectTV HD Tivo. THanks for any and all help. These guys at Directv really know how to aggravate their customers to no end.


----------



## collegegrad2006 (Dec 28, 2005)

there is no point of getting an mpeg4 receiver...local channels in la and ny can be seen in hd just with the 3 lnb dish and hd receiver (no changes)....the new markets for hd locals (dallas, houston, atlanta, detroit, chicago etc) will need the mpeg4 receivers..


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

99% of the D* CSR's don't have a clue. Ignore them. If D* turns off the MPEG2 streams for LA's local channels, then it will impact all of the people who get them via waivers or the O&O agreements. It's not going to happen any time soon.



NeedTivoHelp said:


> better to get an MPEG4 REceiver only and hook it up to my garden variety DTV Tivo (and yes I know I could not record in HD).


 You can't connect any (unhacked) D* receivers together for any reason. You can run two or more D* receivers side by side and connect them to the same TV.



NeedTivoHelp said:


> if the OTA antenna works seemlessly with DirectTV HD Tivo. THanks for any and all help.


 OTA works seemlessly with the HR10-250.

-Robert


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

It is true that MPEG-2 feeds will be shut down... but not tomorrow... more like a 3-4 years from now.

3 months since the introduction of the MPEG-4 streams, and they are just now entering the market place... no way.

The "only" possible thing is that they may start to shut down the MPEG-2 "waiver" based channels, but even that was supposed to be a year after LIL where activated.


----------



## NeedTivoHelp (Nov 22, 2005)

I spoke to a supervisor last night who told me that they are indeed shutting down the MPEG2 lovals only in Los Angeles today. of course, it is probably a case of CSR roulette. These people have a differetn story every single time I call them. Has anyone else eperienced this? I will call today and report back but could anyone please in LA with a Directv Tivo verify that LA Channel locals are working? DIrectv is just infuriating.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

I too am getting tired of the different story about anything and everything when I call.


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

no problems here. still havethe feed. but if it should turn off i have a antenna in place and can just switch over. but for whatever reason i am having trouble with fox (OTA), that's why i use D*

i will post again if i should lose the d* local HD feed


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Jim Abbett said:


> I too am getting tired of the different story about anything and everything when I call.


Then don't call.
You will get more accurate information here anyway!


----------



## rlj5242 (Dec 20, 2000)

Gunnyman said:


> Then don't call.


 My point exactly. I called to initially sign up with D* and to get some credit when I bought my HR10-250. That's it. If I have a question about D* news, I'll ask it here (after a thourough search first). If I have a problem with my equipment that I can't troubleshoot, I'll again ask about it here. If I need a new receiver, I'll go buy it and install it. It's not worth it to take a chance with their installers and the free equipment that goes along with it.

-Robert


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

Gunnyman said:


> Then don't call.
> You will get more accurate information here anyway!


Yes, the info here is great. I just wish someone *here* could apply my $100 rebate that I'm waiting on to my account.


----------



## NeedTivoHelp (Nov 22, 2005)

Called again a nd at first the person on the phone denied they were shutting off MPEG2 in LA but then they got back on the phone and confirmed it. It is going off today. If someone else wants to call, feel free. Their retention departmnet is at 800/824-9081. Judging fromt he service I have received, many of these CSRs should not be retained themselves. Now I am forced to get an OTA antenna if I want locals in HD. 

They also claimed I could daisy chain a H-20 and the Tivo HD DirectV and get locals but I doubt this could work, right?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

NeedTivoHelp said:


> Called again a nd at first the person on the phone denied they were shutting off MPEG2 in LA but then they got back on the phone and confirmed it. It is going off today. If someone else wants to call, feel free. Their retention departmnet is at 800/824-9081. Judging fromt he service I have received, many of these CSRs should not be retained themselves. Now I am forced to get an OTA antenna if I want locals in HD.
> 
> They also claimed I could daisy chain a H-20 and the Tivo HD DirectV and get locals but I doubt this could work, right?


The H20 and the HR10-250 can not be "daisy" chained together...

Another reason why I put little credit into what the CSRs are saying regarding turning off the MPEG-2 feed in LA....


----------



## SpacemanSpiff (Jan 31, 2004)

It seems to me that if they arbitrarily turned off a specific feed like that without giving any warning and the customers an option of upgrading the hardware to something capable of receiving that feed. They'd be in for one heck of a lawsuit. They would also really torque off the channels who lost all of those viewers.


----------



## Want1394 (Oct 4, 2001)

NeedTivoHelp said:


> Called again and at first the person on the phone denied they were shutting off MPEG2 in LA but then they got back on the phone and confirmed it. It is going off today. ......


Sorry, but what you confirmed is that you are a (don't take offence) masochist. You are getting really false information. DirecTV is not shutting down any channels, nor will they without getting new equipment in the hands of all folks that want it, and with plenty of notice. CSR's exist to (at very best) tell you to reset a receiver if there is a problem, or sign you up for HBO, etc. and, sometimes, type the command that resets your locals if necessary. Anything else is "take your chance, and you will usually get wrong information." Good luck.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

I think this is the source of the confusion:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=278863

It appears that the MPEG-4 Locals where turned on today for NY and LA
Thus with some of the reports a month or so back, that MPEG-2 would be shut off for those areas that are MPEG-4 enabled (which those reports mention it will be a year or so later).

Mix them together, and mis a detail here and there....
boom, you can get to the point where the CSRs are thinking that MPEG-2 for LA would be shut off "tomorrow"


----------



## scdgoofy (May 30, 2003)

Apologies first off, as I'm not as up to speed on Tivo as most everyone else is here. 

I live in L.A. and called DTV retention a bit before Christmas about upgrading to HD. I've been a customer since 1999 so I figured they'd throw me a bone on the cost of the HD system. (Best she could offer was $399, after rebate, and a couple bucks off programming monthly.) I had intended on calling back later to see if another CSR would toss a better deal, but the first CSR I spoke with warned that in the "spring of 2006" that Los Angeles local channels would not be available except OTA. We bantered back and forth about MPEG-2/4 for a while before it became clear to me that, at least in Los Angeles, an investment into HD equipment was a waste of money. I mean why spend two or three hundred for equipment to watch ESPN in HD? I already have an OTA annt and receiver, just can't record in HD.

DTV isn't doing themselves any favors by telling consumers that local channels are going bye-bye and there isn't any equipment available to get the new signal yet. (But then again, I'd be p*ssed if I'd bought the equipment, only to lose my locals early next year.)

Anywho... that's my story and I'm sticking to it!  -scd


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

Someone is excitable!

The MPEG2 LA and NY feeds will not be going off anytime soon. Someone is just confused.


----------



## scdgoofy (May 30, 2003)

Mitch, 
So when exactly will the MPEG2 LA feeds be going off? Do you have a date, because you talk like you know.
-scd


----------



## mitchrc (Jun 12, 2000)

scdgoofy said:


> Mitch,
> So when exactly will the MPEG2 LA feeds be going off? Do you have a date, because you talk like you know.
> -scd


DirecTV's press release.

It's just simple reasoning. Do you really think for one minute that DirecTV is going to shut down part of their service that hundreds of thousands, if not a few million, subscribers rely on without adequate warning and equipment change out?


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

NeedTivoHelp said:


> Called again a nd at first the person on the phone denied they were shutting off MPEG2 in LA but then they got back on the phone and confirmed it. It is going off today.


now what is it now ? yesterday ? today ? make up your frantic mind...

according to the pressrelease i will not lose any sleep over this:

"Existing DIRECTV customers do not need to upgrade their HD
equipment initially since their existing MPEG-2 receivers will
continue to receive local HD broadcasts."

and so what if i have to upgrade my equipment in a year for $99.- (i have to upgrade my computer, my software, my phone and many other things every year... i will get over this one too) i love HD and i love it now. can't wait to watch the roseparade in the rain... in hiDef

if you want to wait for technology to stop moving, so that you can buy. good luck. you will be waiting for a loooooong time.

BTW, get your HD tivo, when they turn of HDlocals in mpeg2, buy your $30.- OTA and continue watching and recording HD... or get the new HDtivo (DVR) for $99.- from directTV


----------



## formulaben (Jan 27, 2003)

scdgoofy said:


> Mitch,
> So when exactly will the MPEG2 LA feeds be going off? Do you have a date, because you talk like you know.
> -scd


I don't think _anyone_ knows the answer to that, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out that of all of D* subscribers who get LA feeds, a VERY small percentage have MP4 compatible receivers. Given that, do you really think the MP2 feed is going away tomorrow?! If so, I have a bridge to sell you...


----------



## flmgrip (Nov 26, 2003)

certainly enjoyed a great rosebowl game yesterday in HD in mpeg2...


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

But I thought it was being turned off ... tomorrow...

Guess we just need to define what the matching "today" is to that "tomorrow"


----------

